# Fouled out all 6 plugs



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

Long story short, I have a 1997-98 Yamaha saltwater series 2 and I just had all of the carbs rebuilt, plugs changed and other things that go with a tune up done. I took the boat out a few times and everything ran great until yesterday when I was running at trolling speed and it ended up bogging out and not wanting to restart. Ended up with all 6 plugs being fouled. Cleane them up an headed in, they started fouling again on the way to the boat ramp but I made it in. Now I have the auto oil mix system and I couldn't figure why it was fouling plugs. Today I found that my primer bulb has a one way valve in it that has came apart inside even though it was new which allows my fuel to go backwards from the engine to the tank and doesn't hold the constant pressure. Could the primer ball be leading o my fouling situation? 

Does the oil injection mix the fuel and oil or inject it into the cylinder separately?

My logic on my findings were that if it did inject it separately, the oil system is working correctly and it wasn't getting enough fuel to mix with the oil therefore running rich fouling my plugs.....

Am I on te right track or is it a little off kilter and the bulb just happens to be bad along with another issue? 

As soon as I get a little more cash I'm going to take it back to Shane to get some stuff done but I want to use the boat.....


----------



## Glenn395 (Nov 11, 2011)

Take a look at the foam insulation i have had two different motors about that age when the foam gets old it gets britle and gets sucked into the carb and melts on the plugs . Rub it with your hand to see if turns to a dust.


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

That stuffs all good. I'm hoping its just the ball is making it run too rich..... That would be a nice cheap fix


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

It's always something.... It's a one way boat, it will get me one way or the other. It usually only gets me out.... Haha


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Buy sea tow. Today.


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

You already know it.....


----------



## TheCaptKen (Mar 14, 2011)

The oil is injected directly into the intake thus bypassing the mixing with fuel. With all six plugs fouling, the only common item I can think of is weak ignition which would lead to the stator voltage. Your anti-siphon on the tank would keep the fuel from flowing back so the bulb is a separate issue. 
Make sure they reconnected the oil pump linkage to the lower carb on the port side. If they left it off then it would run in full oil mode.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

On the squeeze bulb...... ONLY by a OEM unit. Do not buy aftermarket....They have been known to be defective right out of the box.


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Wirelessly posted



X-Shark said:


> On the squeeze bulb...... ONLY by a OEM unit. Do not buy aftermarket....They have been known to be defective right out of the box.


Just read this..... Naturally I just bought one from Walmart and put it on my boat. Go figure. After I installed it and everything, I cleaned the plugs, took off my water separator and poured a good bit of fuel into the tank then filled it up the rest of the way with Seafoam. It ran and smoked like hell at a high rpm for a few seconds, came back down and idled like a dream at 400 rpm and stated there till I shut it down. Sound good?


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

You still need to take Ken's advise and get it checked. Outboards do different things on the water that don't happen at your house...Ask yourself this. Do I want to get stranded again..??


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

Oh very valid point, I intend on getting it looked at again. I'm considering naming my boat "one way"


----------



## pappastratos (Oct 9, 2007)

I have a 2000 yamaha 115 2 stroke, I was about to remove the carbs for cleaning & I was lightly checking the rod going to the oil pump. Then it fell off the pump! The plastic piece that connected the metal rod to the pump was split where it threaded onto the rod. When it comes off it causes the pump to go to max oiling position. This would cause the plugs to foul. May want to check that. Mine is on the left side of the motor, I bet your's is the same.


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Wirelessly posted



pappastratos said:


> I have a 2000 yamaha 115 2 stroke, I was about to remove the carbs for cleaning & I was lightly checking the rod going to the oil pump. Then it fell off the pump! The plastic piece that connected the metal rod to the pump was split where it threaded onto the rod. When it comes off it causes the pump to go to max oiling position. This would cause the plugs to foul. May want to check that. Mine is on the left side of the motor, I bet your's is the same.


Will do when I get home. Thanks for the replies everyone. Can't wait to be back right again!


----------



## pappastratos (Oct 9, 2007)

cool, let me know what you find. That rod goes from the bottom carb, zig zags to the oil pump with a white plastic end threaded on it.


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

The only rod I could find in the bottom carb was the choke rod? I assume it went to the choke anyway. 

Everything there looked good though!!


----------



## pappastratos (Oct 9, 2007)

hey, this goes toward the back of the motor, left hand side. Controlled by the main butterfly on the bottom carb. Oil pump is smaller square, you can follow the oil line from the small tamk on the motor down to it. I was looking at a 2009 Yammie 2 stroke yesterday for neighbor, his was starting to crack like mine did. Just a thought,,,,


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

Is there a pump for each carb? I found three little boxes that the oil res. hooks up to.....


----------



## pappastratos (Oct 9, 2007)

hey, what did you find out?


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

I found nothing..... Took it out today after changing the ball and all. Did the same thing. It only does it at high rpm. Low rpm seems fine until I try to throttle up. I can idle as long as I want but when I try to go fast it bogs out then it will struggle to idle..... It limped back to the dock today. I checked those rods and everything looked good..


----------



## pappastratos (Oct 9, 2007)

that is so odd, usually it is the other way around, one of the yamaha guru's on here will help you out,,are you using the correct plugs? when you idle, the oil mix is about 100.1, increases as you throttle up, You said it idles at 400 rpm? that is to slow, should be about 800 rpm. Are the plugs black with carbon?


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

Yeah plugs are black with carbon. I have to head back offshore to work tonight so it will have a month to sit in the drive way and think about how it treats others on the water (me) lol. I was considering getting rid of the vro system and just self oiling......


----------



## pappastratos (Oct 9, 2007)

mmm,,I am drawing straws here, did you add the 2 stroke oil? is it a name brand? (yamalube, penzoil, etc) The yamaha auto oiler is a reliable system. OK yamaha gurus, your turn on this one !!


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

It's yamalube stuff. It seems like the oil system is over oiling at high rpm or something.....


----------



## TheCaptKen (Mar 14, 2011)

I'm confused. Is it a 97 or 98? First you say its fouling plugs while trolling then you say it idles fine but only acts up when throttling up. 
Its not the oiling system over oiling unless the tank on the engine is overfilling and dumping into the intake.
Are you running the correct sparkplug? You should have either an NGK BR7HS-10 for a 97 or NGK BR8HS-10 for a 98. Not a Champion or Autolite plug.


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

I believe it is a 98, I do have the NGK plugs. It will idle fine until I try to throttle up. Once I throttle up it will fall on its face an bog out. Then it will barely idle until it slowly works it's way to shutting off then it will not run again until either new plugs are put in or cleaned.


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

I'm not 100% on the year but I am fairly sure it's a 98. I bought the boat used and I'm fairly sure it's a 98


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

The boat is a 97 engine is a 98


----------



## esenjam (Jan 30, 2013)

pappastratos said:


> I have a 2000 yamaha 115 2 stroke, I was about to remove the carbs for cleaning & I was lightly checking the rod going to the oil pump. Then it fell off the pump! The plastic piece that connected the metal rod to the pump was split where it threaded onto the rod. When it comes off it causes the pump to go to max oiling position. This would cause the plugs to foul. May want to check that. Mine is on the left side of the motor, I bet your's is the same.


+1, I have a pair of 1997 Saltwater Series II 150's. Two years ago that little plastic linkage had been zip tied by the previous owner and came apart when I was about a mile outside the pass coming back in. The linkage rod fell down and caused my throttle to jam. It was my first year owning the boat and its my first boat - I ended up shutting it down and calling Boat US for a tow back in. Bottom line $.84 cent part caused all kinds of problems in getting back in from fishing.


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

Yeah that rod looked intact and so did the fittings on mine.


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

It seems like it is doing fine at idle when I first start it, then when I try to accelerate it dumps oil in the engine and fouls the plugs and idles very rough or shuts off after. That's what I am assuming From my symptoms. My assumptions are generally wrong lol


----------



## TheCaptKen (Mar 14, 2011)

It cannot dump oil unless its overflowing the oil tank. As soon as you realize that, you can maybe find the real cause.


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

Realized, not over full, only about 2/3's full. Back to the drawing board.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

I didn't read all the posts so I might have missed it. The engine could just be worn out or carboned up. Check the compression.


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

Good compression and the boat was never really ran after purchase. The guy I bought it from had purchased it, found out he ha cancer and left it in his driveway. It only had 57 hrs when I bought it a 6 months ago. 

Had a compression check done when I got it serviced 3 months ago, carbs rebuilt, water pump, new plugs, and foot oil. I always add Seafoam to my fuel. For some reason this issue just popped up last month. 

I was advised to just remove the oiling system and be done with it. Just wasn't sure if that would effect my fouling problem if say I decide to troll for a long time. I dunno maybe I'm just meant to be stuck at sea.... Lol


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Just disconnect the oiling system and premix 50 to 1. Can't hurt a thing to try.


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

Yeah, I guess that's what I'll do. As soon as I get home I'll get that done and see what happens. I just hate to disconnect it if it isn't the problem. 

Anyway, thanks for your advice as well!!


----------

